# Post Your Desktop



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I tricked out my desktop the other day:


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

How very slick!

I have no idea who painted my background image - I have a terrible memory - but I do like a good painting at sea. 

Clickety-click to enlargify.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Polednice said:


> How very slick!
> 
> I have no idea who painted my background image - I have a terrible memory - but I do like a good painting at sea.
> 
> ...


It's by Ivan Aivazovsky. (I plugged it into Google Images).


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Klavierspieler said:


>


This should go straight on the ugly thread!


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Dual screen, but one screen is bigger than the other:


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

I can't remember where this pic came from


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh heavens, I can't stand any icons on my desktop. I use it as a drag and drop area throughout the day, but at the end of each night I either delete any icons or file them away in my home directory.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

My desktop changes every hour or so with a wallpaper changer and has only 7 icons. I always maximize the window I'm working in because the others distract me. I rarely ever see the desktop.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Couchie said:


> Oh heavens, I can't stand any icons on my desktop. I use it as a drag and drop area throughout the day, but at the end of each night I either delete any icons or file them away in my home directory.


I think icons are horrendously ugly also, but I'm lazy, so my clean-up happens once a week.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

The only icons I keep on my desktop are useful links to things I use often or things I don't want to go digging around for (these are things that don't appear in my menus).


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I usually have scenes from operas on my desktop. This is what is there right now.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Does Windows 7 really still have some of those Win95-era icons? Yuck.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a long slide show just with the Win 7-provided backgrounds, all of them, alternating every few seconds. No personal pictures at all. Only the most essential icons (shortcuts). On the other hand, at work I have a mosaic with pictures of the most important classical music composers.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

Here is my desk top









Let's see how it looks...

Edit: Small, but it getting bigger when you click on the picture...I can't understand why it works like this

This is a photo when I open the hiding icons


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Couchie said:


> I tricked out my desktop the other day:


iTunes playing:

Aufzug 1 Szene 4 - Herr Tristan ...

Like it


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Mine usualy has astronomy related pictures.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Here's mine. The painting is _The Great Wave off Kanagawa_ by Hokusai. (My laptop is a Toshiba one, so I thought it would like to display something Japanese). I use a freeware program called Iconoid to hide the icons and taskbar when I don't need them.

Without icons and taskbar:









With them:


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Mine has some random things I either don't use or just don't need to have on my desktop; I don't tidy it up very often.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Chris said:


> I can't remember where this pic came from
> 
> View attachment 2451


I put that one into Google Images, which reports that it's a bobcat (as you may already know). You can find the pic here:

*http://true-wildlife.blogspot.com/2010/11/bobcat.html*


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Meaghan said:


> Mine has some random things I either don't use or just don't need to have on my desktop; I don't tidy it up very often.


You should have at least cleaned up if showing it to guests!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Meaghan said:


> Mine has some random things I either don't use or just don't need to have on my desktop; I don't tidy it up very often.


You think you're desktop is messy? You should look at mine!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

My desktop contains top secret information. If I showed it to you , I'd have to kill all of you.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Polednice said:


> You should have at least cleaned up if showing it to guests!


I know, I know. I've got Internet Explorer sitting there; it's as if I left underwear lying on a chair when showing somebody my room...


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2011)

*No smart *** comments*


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Hmm... I don't think that's your desktop, Andante. That image has been on the Internet since at least 2009 (thank you, TinEye). I would have thought your desktop would have changed significantly by now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> Hmm... I don't think that's your desktop, Andante. .


Bugger............


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Here's 16 things wrong with your setup, Andante:

http://www.csoonline.com/article/219055/the-clean-desk-test-what-s-wrong-with-this-picture-?page=2


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Here's 16 things wrong with your setup, Andante:
> 
> http://www.csoonline.com/article/219055/the-clean-desk-test-what-s-wrong-with-this-picture-?page=2


Andante in sad mode _Anyone else wana have a go at me _

OK here it is all my own work and boring


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Andante said:


> Andante in sad mode _Anyone else wana have a go at me _
> 
> OK here it is all my own work and boring


Wahoo! Someone who's desktop looks as bad or worse than mine!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2011)

And that was after a bit of cleaning up


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Mine is a picture of me and my girlfriend in front of the Sydney Opera House, but I can't figure out how to post it! >.<


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

violadude said:


> Mine is a picture of me and my girlfriend in front of the Sydney Opera House, but I can't figure out how to post it! >.<


What operating system do you use? Mac, Windows, or Linux?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> What operating system do you use? Mac, Windows, or Linux?


Mac :tiphat:


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

violadude said:


> Mac :tiphat:


Evillll!!!!


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

violadude said:


> Mac :tiphat:


Okay, then, if you don't already know how to take screenshots, follow this guide: http://guides.macrumors.com/Taking_Screenshots_in_Mac_OS_X to take a screenshot of your desktop.

Then, upload the image to http://imageshack.us. ImageShack will give you a string of forum code that you can copy and paste over here. After you paste it into a message, we usually strip off the URL tags.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

sabrina said:


> Here is my desk top
> 
> View attachment 2453
> 
> ...


Awwww, that's my Homer!!...or at least how he'd look if I didn't,...oh, I'm such a mean person!


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Mine is on a slideshow of quite a few of these. I made them myself


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

"Okay, then, if you don't already know how to take screenshots, follow this guide: http://guides.macrumors.com/*Taking_S...ts_in_Mac_OS_X* to take a screenshot of your desktop"

Don't take this advice completely literally, though.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Fsharpmajor said:


> "Okay, then, if you don't already know how to take screenshots, follow this guide: http://guides.macrumors.com/*Taking_S...ts_in_Mac_OS_X* to take a screenshot of your desktop"
> 
> Don't take this advice completely literally, though.


I see what you did there...


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Kopachris said:


> I see what you did there...


Sorry. Actually, some of my best friends are Mac users.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

This my new desktop!








I recently downloaded Lion OS X. I love it! It is awesome.

Edit: For mac users, you may take a screen shot by clicking command+shift+3 for the whole screen, or command+shift+4 for taking a shot of part of the screen.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

This is my desktop picture now (Win XP)


----------

